

The Tau Manifesto video - mhartl
http://youtu.be/H69YH5TnNXI

======
stevelosh
In a nutshell: <http://vihart.com/blog/pi-is-still-wrong/>

------
mhartl
This video is from a talk I gave on Tau Day last year. I released it today in
honor of Half Tau Day.

 _The Tau Manifesto_ has also been considerably revised. See especially the
updated Section 4 (<http://tauday.com/tau-
manifesto#sec:conflict_and_resistance>).

